# LG mới chính là chủ sở hữu đứng sau mọi chiếc TV OLED hiện nay trên thị trường?



## hoankikop (13 Tháng mười một 2019)

Minh đọc thấy bài viết này hay quá nên chia sẻ lại cho mọi người cần tìm hiểu khi muốn mua TV OLED. Đọc để biết vì sao hãng LG mới thật sự là chủ nhân đích thực của mọi chiếc TV OLED hiện nay trên đang bán trên thị trường nhé.

Tại sự kiện CES đầu năm 2013, liên minh Sony - Panasonic giới thiệu mẫu trưng bày TV OLED 4K khiến giới công nghệ trầm trồ háo hức. Nhưng cuối năm đó, hai hãng tuyên bố từ bỏ công nghệ OLED vì không thể thương mại hóa được. Samsung cũng rời khỏi sân chơi OLED vì không thể giảm giá thành sản xuất. Hàng tỷ USD được đầu tư để giải bài toán thương mại hóa công nghệ màn hình mới này nhưng không thành công. Với người dùng, công nghệ dù có ấn tượng đến đâu, nhưng không thể thương mại hóa để đưa ra thị trường thì cũng trở nên vô nghĩa.

Khi các hãng lớn đều đã bỏ cuộc, LG vẫn đơn độc trong công cuộc phát triển công nghệ OLED. Ngay trong năm 2013, LG đã thương mại hóa được TV OLED nhờ một hướng đi mới, đó là phát triển công nghệ WRGB OLED (đi-ốt trắng sử dụng tấm lọc để tạo màu) thay vì RGB OLED (đi-ốt với 3 màu cơ bản như của LCD), từ đó có thể sản xuất hàng loạt. Kiên trì với hướng đi riêng, nay LG đã được tưởng thưởng xứng đáng vì giữ vững lập trường và có tham vọng tạo ra những đột phá mà các đối thủ lớn nhất của họ đã không làm được.







Phát biểu về dấu mốc mang tính cách mạng khi LG thương mại hóa chiếc TV OLED đầu tiên, chủ tịch kiêm giám đốc điều hành ngành hàng điện tử toàn cầu của LG từng nói, TV OLED 4K của LG là một thành tựu công nghệ đỉnh cao và sẽ trở thành công nghệ thống trị nền công nghiệp hiển thị. Và điều này nay đã trở thành sự thực.

Chặng đường dài gần một thập kỉ phát triển của công nghệ OLED, TV OLED của LG nay đã gây được tiếng vang không chỉ với giới công nghệ mà với cả đông đảo người dùng bởi những ưu điểm vượt trội như độ mỏng ấn tượng cùng chất lượng hình ảnh xuất sắc với độ tương phản tối ưu, góc nhìn rộng, màu sắc chính xác cùng màu đen tuyệt đối mà các công nghệ khác không làm được. Từ năm 2013 đến nay, LG đưa giới công nghệ đi hết từ bất ngờ này sang bất ngờ khác với các sản phẩm TV OLED đột phá, từ TV siêu mỏng dán tường, TV cuộn…






Từ một công nghệ mới bị hoài nghi về tính phổ cập, chất lượng của TV OLED được cả thế giới công nhận. Chẳng hạn, trong các bài đánh giá của Cnet, người ta liên tục đọc được những dòng tin như “OLED TV là chiếc TV tốt nhất chúng tôi từng thử nghiệm”. Bên cạnh đó, OLED TV của LG còn phá kỷ lục, độc chiếm vị trí số 1 bảng xếp hạng TV tốt nhất thế giới do CNET bình chọn trong nhiều năm liền, minh chứng cho việc phát triển OLED là hướng đi đúng đắn mà LG khởi xướng.

Chất lượng hình ảnh của tấm nền WRGB OLED thuyết phục đến mức OLED đã trở thành xu hướng công nghệ TV tiên tiến nhất mà các nhà sản xuất TV lớn đều hướng tới, với 16 cái tên đang tham gia sản xuất TV OLED. Trong đó, đứng đầu là LG trên cương vị tiên phong, đồng thời là nhà cung cấp tấm nền để các hãng còn lại sản xuất TV OLED.

Khi TV OLED của LG ngày càng đánh chiếm thị phần, đặc biệt là ở phân khúc TV cao cấp, các hãng đối thủ không thể “ngồi yên”. Để nhảy vào cuộc đua, 15 hãng sản xuất TV lớn trên thị trường gồm Sony, Philips, Toshiba, Sharp, Panasonic, Hisense, Skyworth, Changhong, Konka, Loewe, Grundig, B&O, Vizio... buộc phải nhập tấm nền OLED từ chính đối thủ “sừng sỏ” trên thị trường hiện tại - là LG. Bởi LG hiện vẫn là công ty duy nhất có khả năng sản xuất thương mại hóa tấm nền OLED kích thước lớn dành cho TV – trái tim của chiếc TV và là yếu tố then chốt không thể thiếu để TV OLED đạt được độ mỏng ấn tượng và màu sắc chính xác, độ tương phản xuất sắc vượt trội so với công nghệ LCD/LED.






Thời điểm hiện tại, LG vẫn đang là thương hiệu sở hữu nhiều mẫu TV OLED nhất với kích thước màn hình đa dạng, từ 55 đến 77 inch, cùng hàng loạt các công nghệ hiện đại được tích hợp, giúp người dùng thoải mái lựa chọn.

Theo thống kê của IHS Markit, LG chiếm đến 62,2% thị phần TV OLED toàn cầu trong năm 2018 và vẫn tiếp tục duy trì đà tăng trưởng trong năm 2019. Trong năm 2019, dự kiến LG sẽ bán ra gần 4 triệu tấm nền OLED.

Sự thành công của TV OLED LG cũng đồng nghĩa với thị phần TV LCD/LED giảm dần. Một trong những yếu tố quan trọng quyết định điều này chính là mức giá của TV OLED đang ngày càng trở nên hợp lý hơn và ngay cả những người dùng bình thường cũng có thể tiếp cận được.

LG đã trở thành hãng chiến thắng tuyệt đối trong cuộc đua phát triển TV OLED. Thời gian đã chứng minh rằng trong quá khứ hãng điện tử Hàn Quốc quyết định đúng, giúp người tiêu dùng hiện tại có thể trải nghiệm chất lượng hình ảnh vượt xa khả năng của LCD, và mở ra một tương lai đầy tươi sáng cho ngành công nghiệp TV. Không có LG, không một sản phẩm TV OLED nào có thể thương mại hóa được trên thị trường và người dùng sẽ không có cơ hội tận hưởng trải nghiệm TV tuyệt vời như vậy.

Nguồn: dantri.com.vn/suc-manh-so/t...au-tu-lg-thuc-hu-ra-sao-20191003162842564.htm


----------



## bear77 (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

Quá ngạc nhiên khi những ông lớn như Sony, Panasonic, Philips, Toshiba, Sharp, Hisense, Skyworth, Changhong, Konka, Loewe, Grundig, B&O, Vizio… đang tham gia sản xuất TV OLED đều phải mua lại tấm nền từ LG.


----------



## havuhothinh (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

Với cái giá tv Oled lg tầm 55-65' hiện nay thì đâu bán giá tốt mà uy tín nhỉ. Cũng hay tiếp khách, tính mua 1 cái để phòng khách cho sang choảnh.


----------



## nhauyen0088 (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hợp lý cho việc gọi LG là chủ nhân đứng sau mọi chiếc TV OLED hiện nay . Sau nhiều năm phát minh và phát triển công nghệ OLED trong khi các hãng khác không làm được nên LG tự tin khẳng định tất cả TV OLED đều bắt đầu từ LG


----------



## vanh60686 (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

Từng lướt qua STĐM thấy con OLED LG E9 hình ảnh màu sắc đẹp kinh người luôn, ai có tiền tậu e nó về xem phim mê ly, khỏi cần chay ra rạp .


----------



## hode1090 (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

Nhớ đâu rầm rộ con TV OLED LG mỏng 2,57mm dán tường . Kinh nhỉ .


----------



## havuhothinh (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

Nói về TV OLED thì đúng là LG hiện không có đối thủ xứng tầm. LG nó ra cả TV OLED cuộn lại được luôn rồi, xem và ngạc nhiên đi anh em: tinhte.vn/threads/ces19-tren-tay-tv-cuon-lai-duoc-cua-lg.2903052/


----------



## boysion (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

LG đúng đầu công nghệ Oled lâu lắm rồi .


----------



## bear77 (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

Có điều kiện xài tivi OLED tận hưởng thôi. Nhà thì xài con C9 OLED 55' của LG , màu sắc âm thanh rất mượt , đáng tiền bác gạo .


----------

